# Brazil World Cup 2014



## njrh10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I will be moving to Dubai at the end of the month. Having never been before do you think there is likely to be big screens around Dubai showing the World Cup games?

Can anyone recommend anywhere in particular to watch live England games?

It may be a bit early, but we have a friendly next month and it will be in full flow in June! 

Many thanks.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Check this:
10 to try: Sport on TV - Bars Features - TimeOutDubai.com

There is an outdoor cinema that opened in JBR area, though not sure if you can handle the heat in June , maybe they'll cover it or something.

Anyways, most movie theatres will be showing the games on their big screen.

Since it is June, I really suggest enjoying the games at home, besides big LED screens are very cheap in the UAE


----------



## njrh10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Didn't really consider the heat to be honest, I would imagine it's far more comfortable watching it inside! I will have to check out some of the movie places. 

Thanks!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, movie theatres, bars and hotels.

But.....this world cup, most matches are late at night, 8pm , 10pm, 12am , 02am,05am in Dubai's timing.

So watching the games while in your pajamas and half asleep will be more fun.

Someone is gonna be sleepy at work, haha

Anyways, we have discussed this here before: Dont bother, England and world cups are a hopeless case, don't bother...sorry mate but the truth has to be told :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

If you are wondering about the schedule
6 - FIFA World Cup 2014 - BRAZIL - Event - Sport - Football - June

Belgian bar is nice, but I think it would be too crowded and dark.

Maybe I'm getting old and prefer quiet places and value sleep more than anything ?

Oh welll


----------



## njrh10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep, I will be staying up and somehow surviving work! It has to be done.

As for Englands chances, we can all live in hope and enjoy it while it lasts!! Even if that is for a very short period and causes me to act like a zombie the next day! )


----------



## njrh10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Topman!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> If you are wondering about the schedule
> 6 - FIFA World Cup 2014 - BRAZIL - Event - Sport - Football - June
> 
> Belgian bar is nice, but I think it would be too crowded and dark.
> ...


Hi,
I don't believe your last comment - as statistically most of your posts are made at 2 or 3 in the morning - are you an insomniac?
P.S - how's the tooth?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I don't believe your last comment - as statistically most of your posts are made at 2 or 3 in the morning - are you an insomniac?
> P.S - how's the tooth?
> Cheers
> Steve


So I see that you are keeping track of me.....

Yes, thanks to modern technology, when you cannot sleep, you can surf the web while laying in bed.

It is funny that you asked about the tooth, because only today, it was hurting like hell, and doc says this is normal after the procedure and that I have a flu and the sinus is causing the pain.

What's with the attitude mod? Is it the "England" has no chances thing? Hehe, good luck to them, but you just feel the team barely know each other or have chemistry.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> So I see that you are keeping track of me.....
> 
> Yes, thanks to modern technology, when you cannot sleep, you can surf the web while laying in bed.
> 
> ...


Hi,
No attitude - just a casual observation!
I am indeed surfing the net on my ipad, whilst in my pit right now!
Which dentist did you choose in the end - and did you need to sell a kidney to pay the bill?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No attitude - just a casual observation!
> I am indeed surfing the net on my ipad, whilst in my pit right now!
> Which dentist did you choose in the end - and did you need to sell a kidney to pay the bill?
> ...


I think it is a vicious cycle, when you don't get enough sleep, and have to leave home early. Then the next day, you cannot sleep early because of the caffeine you have consumed to stay awake. Sorry, it is just the jaded me

I have been recommended a dentist in Abu Dhabi, near Al noor hospital, a Syrian guy, totally forgotten his name. Very clean and new clinic and he's good.
He is pretty much honest too, he said you can get this done outside much less as your insurance does not cover you, do you want me to suggest colleagues that will do it for less in Dubai? He did not even take money the first visit. He is an old man and two of his sons are running the clinic, I just think he is working to pass time. 
Anyways, it cost: 1,100 Root Canal , Filling 400, and upcoming is crow, another 700 or something. I know outside it could cost less, but spending another few days looking for someone to save 1000 Dhs, not worth it. 

I think I gonna sue the toothpaste companies because I brush my teeth and I get this.....
Teeth pain hurts, but not like kidney stones , :ballchain:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

The timings are awful for viewing those games here. Earliest games might be 10pm while some will start at 2am. Will be watching most of them at home I suppose but not sure how I will survive after mid-May when the leagues end and I have to wait a whole month for more football


----------



## njrh10 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeh it's going to be a nightmare, there's no way around it lol. 

The trick is to play when you can't watch!  That's my plan..


----------



## umikaede (Jun 20, 2014)

can anyone please tell me which tv channel where i can watch the world cup?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

umikaede said:


> can anyone please tell me which tv channel where i can watch the world cup?


Hi,
BeIn sports channels are showing World Cup games. Only problem is that you have to pay around 450 AED to subscribe for the World Cup package!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Like many people I realised it was more cost effective to go to a bar and watch the games there. For what you could pay in the subscription fees for the WC package, you might as well get beer and watch the games for free!



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> BeIn sports channels are showing World Cup games. Only problem is that you have to pay around 450 AED to subscribe for the World Cup package!
> Cheers
> Steve


----------



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

we went to UBK (bottom of movenpick, JLT) which was good I think they are showing all matches, plenty of big screens, beer offers,tables etc although the outside tent (air-conned) did get really smoky as the night went on.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jeez Tallyho you must be tee total if it works out cheaper to go to a bar every night for a month than 450dhs. For me it was a no brainier to pay for the package as that's either one big night or two normal ones lol. 
I did come across a random Iranian Sport Channel that was showing match's with a five minute delay.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't watch every game nor every night 

I have teams and countries I follow. Average it out to 3-4 games a week before the quarterfinals.

Ok, fair enough, it's going to cost more than 450 altogether but it's still a pretty cost effective way of seeing the matches + drinks + socialisation compared to paying for the package. 



Felixtoo2 said:


> Jeez Tallyho you must be tee total if it works out cheaper to go to a bar every night for a month than 450dhs. For me it was a no brainier to pay for the package as that's either one big night or two normal ones lol.
> I did come across a random Iranian Sport Channel that was showing match's with a five minute delay.


----------



## da_shiznit (Apr 20, 2014)

http://blogs-images.forbes.com/andersonantunes/files/2014/05/WC20141.jpg


and

PressTV - Brazilian police arrest anti-World Cup protesters


*************************************************************


But who give a Flying F , right ? 

World Cup my my A$$


----------



## Berry899 (Feb 23, 2014)

PM me for details on how to watch via ITV player and BBC iPlayer. I've watched every 7.30/8pm kick-off games, some 11pm kick-off games and of course stayed up for the 1am England game! All for free.


----------

